# 2 Aquaclear 110's enough for 180 gallon tank?



## mperva (May 11, 2010)

Hello everyone!

This is my first time setting up a tank and I researched a lot about it on the net, also I went to some aquarium stores to get feedback. Right now I am thinking about what kind of filters should I use (after filling up my tank of course) for the 180g aquarium I have. I read somewhere about a guy who was using 2 Aquaclear 110's for his 125 gallon tank and said the water was crystal clear. Would 2 Aquaclear 110's be good for my 180 gallon tank or should I get 3 of them?

I am a bit low on cash so I would like any other advice on how to get cheaper filters if there are any and would perform as good.

Also I had some questions about the gravel I should put in:
1) What kind of gravel should I use?
2) I calculated that I might need 175 - 200 lbs of gravel...Not sure if that's right, my tank's base is 7ft x 2 ft.
3) The gravel I saw in the aquarium shop costs a lot, any advice on getting cheaper ones?

Thanks a lot all!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont think they would be enough and what type of fish and do you plan to do a planted tank?? I have been useing 2 of these filters in the smaller size for 6 months now and really like them and the price is rite IMO. I would use 2 of these for your 180

4 STAGE EXTERNAL CANISTER AQUARIUM FILTER w/ 9 WATT UV - eBay (item 300426844726 end time May-18-10 16:29:08 PDT)


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have one of them on a 75G tank that is crystal clear and two of them on my 120G tank that is not as clear. I do have driftwood in the tank so I am assuming this is the reason. I would think they are NOT enough for a tank that size. I assume since you have a tank that big that you are going to have some larger fish in there.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

I have 3 of them on my 180. 

As for your gravel you need 1lb per gallon - you can get 25lb bags from Petco (the LFS near me only sells the 5lb bags).


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*If i had a big tank like that, Id be going for cannisters and not Hang-on-back filters. *


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

I was going to go with a Fluval FX5, but I had them from other tanks already.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 210 with a aquapro 300 AND an eheim pro 3 2080.

I compared canisters because I am using it pretty much for my Co2 reactor and the eheim pro 3 is the best bang for your buck.(and the best option, sure its 450 bucks but its worth every penny filtration wise, I keep discus in this tank with angels and rams, my water has to be pristine)


you require 720gph of filtration for the 180g pending it has average waste producing fish.

My 52g has a AP175 wet dry on it. with a hang on overflow CPR100.

HOB is kinda out the window for you on that size tank, Id go with a wet dry filter over a canister or have the canister for a kicker filter.


----------

